# How do i get recognized by archery companies



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

You have to promote and sell yourself to them. Send them your archery resume and show them how you can benefit them as a staff shooter. Another option would be to go beat Levi....that would get everyone's attention


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Beat Levi... :set1_rolf2:


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

Win..win.
Win!!!


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

60X said:


> You have to promote and sell yourself to them. Send them your archery resume and show them how you can benefit them as a staff shooter. Another option would be to go beat Levi....that would get everyone's attention


Good post.
Shoot well, conduct yourself well, promote well.

Lien2


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

participation in lots of shoots, and I'm not talking about just the little local ones. Sponsors want exposure so that means they want shooters that are going to lots of shoots and are being seen by lots of shooters. Think of yourself as a traveling billboard. The more visible you are the more you are worth.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks. Ill have to write up a resume. I have a new record and new State title for field-hunter-animal combo. But no calls yet. And ya i wish i could beat Levi haha. But im going to ASA State in 2 weeks and thats where i hope to get recognized. My last 3-D gave me a 222 out of 200 so maybe ill get ASA State. Thanks!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Good luck! I believe it's more about how you present yourself and the company you want to shoot for than about wins. I also suggest to try and get on as a shop shooter for your local archery shop as a stepping stone to shooting for one of the big bow companies. When you make up your resume, include what you do for archery in your community as well as the shoots you go to.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

When you sell your soul, you are at the mercy of the owner.


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

Bow Predator said:


> Thanks. Ill have to write up a resume. I have a new record and new State title for field-hunter-animal combo. But no calls yet. And ya i wish i could beat Levi haha. But im going to ASA State in 2 weeks and thats where i hope to get recognized. My last 3-D gave me a 222 out of 200 so maybe ill get ASA State. Thanks!


What class and what's the hunter field and animal? I just want to get ideas of good scores. To get a Idea of how I am going.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

scottranderson said:


> What class and what's the hunter field and animal? I just want to get ideas of good scores. To get a Idea of how I am going.


The class was MYFS (Male Youth Free Style) my score for the field round was a 259 which is the state record, Hunter was 246 and animal was a 279. Total score was 784 and 32x.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

I sent a resume to ROSS and they sent me a Pro-Staff shirt and a hat and some other stuff. Im just waiting to here if im a Pro-Staff Shooter or not. But hopefully i am!


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

How does the scoring work there I shoot ifaa and thats ment to be the same as nfaa, ifaa is the internatial game. field game 28 targets 4 arrows at each target arrow score a 5 a 4 or a 3 so 4 arrows at one target say you get all 5's 20 points. x 28 targets is 560 perfact score. 1/2 game 280 is perfact. I take there is a differn systerm I would just like to know how it works. thanks
Congrats on your record.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

scottyanderson- Thanks. The way we shot it for field was 4 arrows per target and 14 targets per round for a total possible score of 20 per target. We shot that 3 times but with different targets the first round was the field and the target like that is more of an olympic style. Hunter is black with a white center and animal is an animal target. If you wound the animal thats 18 pts if you hit the vitals thats 20 pts and if you hit a white dot thats is in the center of the vitals thats 21 pts and counted as an x. You only shoot one arrow at the animal targets and 4 for the target and hunter round. for a total of 840 pts possible.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

Getting recognized by big archery companies, and getting sponsorships is going to be more than shooting a state record....but it is a great start! Any sponsor out there is going to ask themselves "what are we going to get out of this sponsorship?" These companies are going to be spending alot of money on you so they want some thing in return. Some things that sponsors are looking for are someone who represents them well, not necessarily out on the range, but they want someone who can promote their product and talk it up basically. They also want exposure, getting to national tournaments is a big thing and placing in national tournaments is what you really need if you want the big sponsorships. Keep shooting and getting experience and you'll get there...it just takes time!


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

Like some body else said you need to start by getting on a shop staff somewhere. Get to know as many people who are involved in the archery business as you can.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay, based upon the information that appears (please correct me if I'm wrong), it seems that the OP is a minor.

If that is the case, getting sponsored changes the game quite a bit when you're a kid. 

And if the OP isn't a minor - ignore the book reading below.

To start off - read this.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1124578&p=1056978307#post1056978307

I'll post a few recommendations - this is based upon personal experience involving my own child and his sponsorships.

1) Get your parents involved. Have them read this thread. Getting sponsored encumbers them as well as you....especially from a legal standpoint.

2) Being sponsored isn't as fun as you think it is. Choose wisely. Being that I'm involved in the Archery industry, I personally see the prats and pitfalls. In some cases, I bear the responsibility as a staff shooter in order to get equipment for my own son. Will your parents lock themselves into contracts so that you can perform with the best equipment possible? Or to get the best arrows? Or to get a stabilizer setup?

3) Do not choose sponsors that demand too much from you. You're a kid...enjoy being a kid. My child's sponsors put no pressure on him other than the rare and occasional forum posting, using the equipment, and the use of stickers on the equipment. 

4) At this stage in the game, I would work on getting consistent. Get consistent in your shooting, your form, your technique, and getting consistently in the top 10. 

5) Get exposure. Shoot a lot. Shoot a lot OUTSIDE your state. To give an example, my own 9 year old son's shooting schedule for 2011 is:

January:
Arizona State Indoor Championships

February:
Arizona State Junior Olympic Indoor Championships, World Archery Festival (Vegas), USA Archery Regional Indoor Championships (New Mexico), USA Archery Regional Junior Olympic Championships (New Mexico)

March:
Arizona Game and Fish Expo (as a demonstration shooter)

April:
Arizona State Outdoor Championships
Arizona Cup (world ranking FITA tournament)

May:
900 FITA @ Papago Archery
Arizona State Junior Olympic Outdoor Championships

June:
short rest time

July:
Easton JOAD Nationals (Sacramento, CA)

August:
SoCal Cup (USAT ranking tournament, San Diego, CA)

September:
900 FITA 

October:
Local Halloween shoot

November:
Arizona State Fall 600 Indoor

December:
Arizona State Winter 600 Indoor
Arizona Iron Archer

That is 17 tournaments in 12 months, some of which are national, international and world ranking tournaments. Are you willing to do that level of a travel and shoot schedule? In between, he has school, shoots after school at least 4 times a week, trains with a USA Archery regional coach (who is also a current USAT team member AND a 2008 Olympian), and has a "normal" kid life. 

His sponsorships? He's got one string sponsor, a release sponsor, and gets minor equipment and technical support assistance from B-Stinger. He could have been locked into a field staff position with a bow company, but keeping him a free agent allows him to choose the best bow possible at that given time....and not be locked into doing something with a bow or other equipment that doesn't work for him. 

He willingly makes the decision to do this type of schedule and work ethic. I, as his dad, am willing to support it. Will *your* parents support you on a schedule like this? In some sponsorship cases, the sponsor may ask that you do this type of schedule. (Thankfully, the schedule my son is on is totally self generated.)

I understand that sponsorships help defray costs. You and your parents do need to have the understanding that defraying costs merely means that you're paying in other ways that isn't quantified directly by a dollar sign.

If you have any questions, feel free to PM or email me. I'll be glad to talk to you and your parents regarding the fun ins and outs of sponsorships.

-Steve


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I forgot to mention about the consequences this could have on your schooling career. Getting sponsors means going to more shoots (normally far away from home, making alot of travel time) which in return will mean you missing classes if you become dedicated enough to the point of getting major sponsors. You really need to organize your time well and stay on top of your school work and dont slip behind, dont be afraid to ask your teachers for help, tell them you will be gone and you want work to do for the time you will be gone. Keeping good grades up was super important to my parents while I was in school (and still as while im in college). Just dont loose focus on the important things or you could loose the luxury of competing at a high level


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ask yourself a question, why do you want a sponsor? Are you after a free bow or arrows or special discounts, or do you want to really promote the sport of archery, and particularly a specific brand, or brands...find out what your motivation is...sportsmanship counts heavily, as when representing a company, your conduct on and off range is everything, especially when talking up a product, selling and bashing competitors are not the same thing...then put yourself in a sponsors shoes, they are all in this for one reason, to make money, and if you can convince them that having their name on your shirt and helping you with expenses or gear will put you in a better position to help them somehow, then you are headed the right direction...but remember it is a business deal for the sponsor, nothing else. I have always dreamed of shooting for Mathews or even Hoyt or PSE, but I'm not a big enough name (yet) for them to give me the time of day, but I'm a long-time shooter of their equipment and promote gear that is good quality for that reason, and love the sport and spend my time freely promoting it as that is my passion...I got my first sponsor offer because somebody liked my sportsman ship at Nationals...and YES, pick the best shooter in the world, convince yourself you can outshoot them, and go for it...believe in yourself...setting your sights any lower will just get you second best...Jesse Broadwater is my target, I love his game, sportsmanship, and skill...I'll die trying, but I'll never stop because I'm obsessed with archery...

Pick your target sponsors carefully, and go for it...there are some really good companies out there just looking for the right shooters....Cheers, Ryan


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

rossing6 said:


> Ask yourself a question, why do you want a sponsor? Are you after a free bow or arrows or special discounts, or do you want to really promote the sport of archery, and particularly a specific brand, or brands...find out what your motivation is...sportsmanship counts heavily, as when representing a company, your conduct on and off range is everything, especially when talking up a product, selling and bashing competitors are not the same thing...then put yourself in a sponsors shoes, they are all in this for one reason, to make money, and if you can convince them that having their name on your shirt and helping you with expenses or gear will put you in a better position to help them somehow, then you are headed the right direction...but remember it is a business deal for the sponsor, nothing else. I have always dreamed of shooting for Mathews or even Hoyt or PSE, but I'm not a big enough name (yet) for them to give me the time of day, but I'm a long-time shooter of their equipment and promote gear that is good quality for that reason, and love the sport and spend my time freely promoting it as that is my passion...I got my first sponsor offer because somebody liked my sportsman ship at Nationals...and YES, pick the best shooter in the world, convince yourself you can outshoot them, and go for it...believe in yourself...setting your sights any lower will just get you second best...Jesse Broadwater is my target, I love his game, sportsmanship, and skill...I'll die trying, but I'll never stop because I'm obsessed with archery...
> 
> Pick your target sponsors carefully, and go for it...there are some really good companies out there just looking for the right shooters....Cheers, Ryan


I see your point. Im in it to promote their product not to bash competitors or anything like that. ROSS is a great company and the guys up their will always help you out. The discounts are nice but its not like i changed my current equipment just to get a sponsor. I will admit it is pretty cool to show off the pro-staff shirt at competitions though. Thanks, Bryce.


----------

